# BREAKING BAD - I mastered the score CD for Dave Porter / Sony



## John Rodd (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all

I am a big fan of the tv show BREAKING BAD, and I had the pleasure of mastering the score CD for composer Dave Porter & Sony. 8) 

It is available as a physical CD from Amazon.com, and as a download from the usual places.

Here is a cool interview with composer Dave Porter.

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/09/ ... -composer/

cheers, 

John


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesome, just bought it! Congrats!


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 23, 2012)

Very cool, John! Congrats!


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Breaking-Bad-Original-Television-Series/dp/B0094U5MSC/ref=sr_shvl_album_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348514308&sr=301-2 (http://www.amazon.com/Breaking-Bad-Orig ... 8&amp;sr=301-2)

That guy?


----------



## John Rodd (Sep 24, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Breaking-Bad-Original-Television-Series/dp/B0094U5MSC/ref=sr_shvl_album_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348514308&sr=301-2
> 
> That guy?



Yup - that is it.

Note that the physical CD (with better fidelity, and nice liner notes) is only $9.99 from Amazon.com... at least in the USA :mrgreen:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 24, 2012)

congrats on that....way cool!


----------



## John Rodd (Oct 3, 2012)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> congrats on that....way cool!



Thanks! :D


----------

